
Andreessen Horowitz Makes First Space Investment with Satellite Startup Astranis - sethbannon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2018/03/01/andreessen-horowitz-makes-its-first-space-investment-with-satellite-startup-astranis/
======
beedeebeedee
> Another unique feature of the company's satellites doesn't come from their
> hardware, but their software. Many communications satellites today employ
> analog radio. But Astranis' satellites have software-defined radio.

That's interesting. I would have assumed analog radios in satellites would
have been scrapped sometime in the 90's.

